# A question when posting from my phone...



## bbodb1 (May 21, 2020)

I have noticed recently that several options on the formatting bar are not working when I post / reply using  my Samsung S10.

I cannot bold, italicize, underline - none of the push buttons work on my phone.

Is anyone else experiencing this?

I say several instead of all since I do not use all of them....

And at home, on my computer using the same log in everything works...


----------



## Makai Guy (May 31, 2020)

Some things get truncated when viewing on a small screen.  If viewing in portrait (vertical) mode, try turning your device to view in landscape (horizontal) mode to see if at least some of the missing items are restored.

Try narrowing your window on the desktop a fair amount and see what happens.


----------

